# Young Justice (Cartoon Network) has been renamed



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

For anyone with a season pass to "Young Justice" on Cartoon Network -- the new season starts on Saturday (April 28) and the show has a new name. My old season pass was not picking up the new season because of this change.

New show name is "Young Justice: Invasion".


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks. I was wondering why it was not scheduled anymore.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## ybtrue (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks...just rescheduled it on tivo.com.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Missed this so my recording didn't record. Fortunately today's episode repeats tomorrow.


----------



## Saberj (Sep 29, 2006)

It's a pretty annoying change. It's the same show, the same channel, and the same time. But the old Season pass doesn't work. I missed the episode as a result. Luckily I was able to find someone who had it.


----------



## Brad Williams (Apr 30, 2012)

I was just wondering what happened to Young Justice? Thanks


----------

